# George at the doctor's office



## Sid (Oct 21, 2013)

Doctor prescribes some suppositories,says come back if not better in two days.

  Two days later Geoerge is back again.
  Doc "I am suprised the medication I gave you did not work."
  George "Doc for all the good those pills did I might as well have shoved them up my butt."


----------



## nan (Oct 21, 2013)

good one.


----------

